# Found Pigeon In Nj



## djay0270 (Jun 23, 2010)

I found a pigeon in NJ this morning, I sat right on the step next to him and waited for him to fly away, he doesnt appear to be hurt but he will not fly away. I gave it some water and bread and it still did not leave. This was 8 hours ago. There are bands on the legs, the left leg has a blue band on it with a number 8 I believe and the right leg has GL 02 326. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for your concern over this bird.

Please put the bird in a carrier, to keep it safe from predators. If it isn't flying due to health issue or its wings are clipped or it is a pet, it is a sitting duck.

Please keep bird in a warm place and give it water to drink and wild bird seed.

Please list ALL the band numbers and letter.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The best thing to do at this point if you can pick the bird up, is to secure the bird by putting it in a cage or small animal carrier, such as one would use to take a cat or dog to the vet. If you don't have any thing like that, you can use an over turned laundry basket.
Many pigeons don't recognize bread as food, unless they are feral adults.


----------



## djay0270 (Jun 23, 2010)

I did put the bird in a cage and it is drinking water and eating the bread. It does fly , when I brought it in the house it flew right on the curtain rod. Any other advice on the information I had put in the original post?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

djay0270 said:


> I did put the bird in a cage and it is drinking water and eating the bread. It does fly , when I brought it in the house it flew right on the curtain rod. Any other advice on the information I had put in the original post?


is that all the info that is on the band? can you post a pic of the bird?


----------



## djay0270 (Jun 23, 2010)

The bird is white with some brown and gray spots. It is very tame. The information that I put up is all that is on the tags. I cannot find the cords to my digital camera so I am unable to post pictures.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

djay0270 said:


> There are bands on the legs, the left leg has a blue band on it with a number 8 I believe and the right leg has GL 02 326. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks


I know nothing about ID'ing bands, but there are folks here who do so I am sure someone will be by shortly.

By all means don't let that bird back out....he's obviously either a Homer or some other sort of domesticated breed so cannot survive in the feral world.

Thanks for helping the guy/girl.

Where in NJ are you located, BTW ???


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2010)

djay0270 said:


> The bird is white with some brown and gray spots. It is very tame. The information that I put up is all that is on the tags. I cannot find the cords to my digital camera so I am unable to post pictures.


cant find any bands with just GL in the listings so not sure how to find this birds way back to its owner was ther and IF or an AU on the bands ?? it would be better if you could feed this bird some bird seeds as opposed to bread as they dont recoginize it as a food source but thankyou for taking this bird in


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

GL may be--Great Lakes Variety Pigeon Club


----------



## djay0270 (Jun 23, 2010)

I am located in Franklinville, NJ. There are no other letters on the band other than the GL. I went this morning and got some bird food, and he seems to really like it. I also looked all over the internet for the band with GL and cannot find anything.


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

GL = GreenLand!


----------



## djay0270 (Jun 23, 2010)

Couldnt find anything for that !


----------



## djay0270 (Jun 23, 2010)

I guess I'm stuck with a pigeon, can you keep them as pets? If so what would be the right thing to feed him and do they carry any kind of disease as I have it in my home with my children and dog.


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

Pigeons make great low maintenance pets! You can feed them pigeon pellets or seed. If seeds they'll also want a calcium source like crushed eggs or crushed oyster shell.

Pigeons don't carry any diseases that can spread to humans. No worries that disease stuff is just urban myth. You can give them medications if you suspect anything. Considering it's a banded pigeon that's previously lived in captivity, it's probably healthy.


----------



## djay0270 (Jun 23, 2010)

So I should not just let this bird go?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

We can not make up your mind for you..---Do whatever you want-let it go[will most likely not make it]-keep it -find a flyer who will take it.
Wish we had a " BLACK or WHITE answer for you.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

djay0270 said:


> So I should not just let this bird go?


no, do not let the bird go,, but some may say to, that is IF he is a homer, being he is not home(guessing he is a homer) then he needs some help, so you keeping him with food and water is good for now. perhaps someone can research this band a bit more and come up with some leads.


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

djay0270 said:


> So I should not just let this bird go?


If you let the bird go he will do one of two things: (1) fly back to his original loft if it still exists (2) fly back to his new home. But at the very least he needs to be kept until he is strong again.


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

To add a bit more to cotdt's point.

If you decide to let it go, please go to a local feed store and ask for 1 pound of a WC-12 mix (most homers will get something very close to this). Feed the bird about 1/4 cup (about 1/8th in the morning and 1/8th in the evening) of this mix for 5 days. When the bird stops eating and takes a drink of water remove any remaining feed). 

At this point the bird should be ready to home again (other racers might want to comment on this). My personal take is that effort should be made to tack that band down. My guess is that this is a commercially sold band, not a sanctioned registry band (AU/IF/NPA/etc). This will make finding the owner a tad more difficult. I am sure someone here will eventually stumble upon the GL designation.


----------



## wolverine (Jul 29, 2009)

you could try L&M leg bands. It could be someones personal band.


----------

